

Who said elevator pitches have to be simple? - marketer
http://blog.palantirtech.com/2007/12/04/what-do-we-do/

======
drewp
I will. That page might have been a nice intro to the field, but there's a
much smaller version of it that I'm going to remember and that I'm going to
tell other people. _That's_ the elevator pitch.

It also doesn't help that the "what we do" page starts by criticizing people
who call them a data mining company. They apparently do make software for use
in (one definition of) data mining.

